# Orlando Magic vs. San Antonio Spurs (12/5/05)



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs*: (Projected Starting Lineup)
Tony Parker____________________Michael Finley___________Bruce Bowen _________Tim Duncan____________Rasho Nesterovic





































VS.

*Orlando Magic*: (Projected Starting Lineup)
Steve Francis___________DeShawn Stevenson__________Hedo Turkoglu____________Dwight Howard__________Kelvin Cato





































@ 7:00 PM EST


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Were screwed.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre.

RECORDS: Spurs 13-3; Magic 7-9.

BROADCASTS: TV -- WRBW-Ch. 65. Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish-language radio -- 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: After back-to-back losses on the road Friday and Saturday, the Magic were back practicing Sunday at the RDV Sportsplex, although there was little or no physical contact. Although both SF Hedo Turkoglu (flu) and PG Steve Francis (bruised shoulder and ribs) missed Saturday's loss to the Bucks in Milwaukee, *both practiced Sunday and are expected to return to action tonight*. Also practicing with the team Sunday was SF Grant Hill, although he has yet to scrimmage since his hernia surgery Oct. 31.

SPURS UPDATE: As the defending NBA champions, the Spurs had a light training camp and went half-speed through the exhibition schedule, but they have started the regular season strong. They have won their past three -- against the Lakers, Mavericks and 76ers. Manu Ginobili (15.1 points per game, 4.9 rebounds and 1.57 steals per game) has missed the past two with a sprained right ankle but is expected back tonight.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: The Magic, still searching for their identity and trying to get healthy this season, have not played well defensively the past two games, both lopsided losses on the road. A visit by the Spurs should perk up their interest, but they might not be strong enough to slow Tim Duncan (20.4 ppg, 11.9 rpg) and Tony Parker (20.0 ppg, 5.7 assists per game).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

It is gonna be tough to beat the Spurs, even with Steve and Hedo back.

Dwight might need that 30-30 game tonight.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea, tonight would be a good time for a 30/30. Maybe even a 40/30.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Francis not playing. We're screwed unless Duncan and Parker go down in the first with injuries.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

First quarter over, so far so good.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight really struggles against the Spurs... understandable considering how good a defender Duncan is, but it's not like he has trouble beating Timmy, he just can't seem to finish his shot or he rushes things.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I've just started watching, 35-34, not too shabby.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn, we had some great momentum going, being down by 2 and then going up by 3 with the ball and 15 seconds left. I can't believe we leave Horry open with a second left to tie the game. Stevenson's and Jameer are playing awesomely, and Dwights already got 10/10 at the half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Great first half for Orlando but I think the Spurs were just toying with them. They've turned it on in the 3rd quarter. Duncan came out like a madman in the 3rd. Orlando is playing well considering they are not as good of a team and have injury issues.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Dwight is definitely rushing his shots tonight. He might end up with 20 rebs tonight and had he taken his time he probably could have pretty easily had 30 pts tonight. Good learning experience. Duncan defends him pretty well.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Dwight is definitely rushing his shots tonight. He might end up with 20 rebs tonight and had he taken his time he probably could have pretty easily had 30 pts tonight. Good learning experience. Duncan defends him pretty well.


Pretty well? He shot 13% against the Spurs last season and isn't shooting much better tonight  Give Duncan credit though, he's all defensive first team for a reason.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Is Travis Diener ever going to miss a 3 again?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

The Magic are winning. :laugh: Who would have thought? And by 9 nonetheless.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

X-Factor said:


> The Magic are winning. :laugh: Who would have thought? And by 9 nonetheless.


Unfortunately, no, they're not :biggrin: Sheesh, Duncan has blocked Howard 5 times in this game.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Spurs up 89-73 with 5:52 left in the game.

Our reliance on Dwight is huge, not only defensively but on offense he's the only player who resembles anything like a post threat. Therefore since our outside shots aren't falling in this fourth and Duncan is neutralising Howard, we're not scoring. We miss Stevie and Grant's penetration badly.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Unfortunately, no, they're not Sheesh, Duncan has blocked Howard 5 times in this game.


My bad. I read the scoreboard backwards. Now it's 95-77. And I got all excited for nothing.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> Spurs up 89-73 with 5:52 left in the game.
> 
> Our reliance on Dwight is huge, not only defensively but on offense he's the only player who resembles anything like a post threat. Therefore since our outside shots aren't falling in this fourth and Duncan is neutralising Howard, we're not scoring. We miss Stevie and Grant's penetration badly.


Howard just isn't ready still to be a huge scoring option. Any time he was matched up against Duncan tonight, he wasn't close on any of his shots. It's a little discouraging, because I thought he would of learned something from his matchups against him last season.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, the Magic have been blocked 9 times as a team this game. Wow.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

X-Factor said:


> Yeah, the Magic have been blocked 9 times as a team this game. Wow.


Dwight looked absolutely atrocious against Duncan whenever he was matched up one on one. Like I said earlier, he has improved a lot, but he's still got a looooooooooooooooong ways to go. Fortunately for Dwight, he only faces Duncan twice a year.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea, I don't think very many people don't look bad against Duncan.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Dwight looked absolutely atrocious against Duncan whenever he was matched up one on one. Like I said earlier, he has improved a lot, but he's still got a looooooooooooooooong ways to go. Fortunately for Dwight, he only faces Duncan twice a year.


Fortunately for the Magic, they only play the Spurs twice a year.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Good game guys. Dwight is a monster on the boards, but he had a tough time against Duncan tonight (understandable of course). Nice young team you got there. Get healthy soon and we'll see ya'll in the SBC Center later on in the season!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, so Howard really shot 4-18 tonight?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I really don't think Dwight looked atrocious against Duncan. Dwight often got good position against him and got off good shots. To me it is more important to see him being able to get those shots off than actually make them right now, especially against Duncan. He was getting himself the looks, he was just rushing them. 

And those 5 blocks Duncan had, a year or two from now I don't think Dwight will get those shots blocked. It is a matter of taking it up strong with two hands, which he needs to learn to do, and also the strength to do so.

I was actually encouraged by Howard's performance. If a couple of those shots drop and he gets into a rhythm, he could have put up 30 tonight on one of the best defensive players in the league.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

BOXSCORE


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Post-Game Article


----------

